# Research Archive JStor Moves Toward Open Access



## Costas (Jan 22, 2012)

Για μέρος του υλικού (70 ειδικευμένα περιοδικά) και χωρίς δυνατότητα εκτύπωσης ή κατεβάσματος. (technologyreview).

[JStor] began giving away access in Africa in 2006, and in other poor parts of the world in 2008. Last summer it made old, out-of-copyright articles available for free. But none of those efforts was as far-reaching as the new program, which JStor calls "Register & Read."


----------



## nickel (Jan 22, 2012)

Υπέροχη είδηση. «JStor says it has been turning people away from seeing an article 150 million times a year». Μερικές εκατοντάδες είμαι εγώ. Αλλά ο χακεράς το παράκανε: «One such activist, Aaron Swartz, was indicted last summer for exploiting MIT's JStor subscription to download 4.8 million articles from the archive». (Το κατηγορητήριο έχει πολλή πλάκα.)


----------



## sarant (Jan 22, 2012)

Από το Jstor έχω παρακαλέσει φίλους με πρόσβαση να μου στείλουν άρθρα κάμποσες φορές, οπότε το νέο είναι πολύ καλό.


----------



## nickel (Jan 22, 2012)

Πάντως, προ ημερών κυκλοφορούσα σαν φοιτήτρια στην ηλεκτρονική βιβλιοθήκη ενός πανεπιστημίου, με πρόσβαση σε διάφορους θησαυρούς που μόνο με συνδρομή μπορείς να θαυμάζεις, και ζήλευα τα μέσα που έχει η σημερινή νεολαία στη διάθεσή της. Και μόνο τα ζάλα* που γλιτώνουν αν σκεφτεί κανείς...

*Ζάλα = (Κρητικό για τα) βήματα (βλ. πεντοζάλης), πηγαινέλα.


----------



## Costas (Jan 22, 2012)

Και φαντάζομαι η σημερινή νεολαία θα ζηλεύει τους καιρούς όπου το να είναι κανείς στο πανεπιστήμιο σήμαινε κοινωνική προαγωγή και όχι ανεργία, έστω και αν τα μέσα ήταν λιγότερα. Τώρα για προαγωγή εκτός από ζάλα θέλει γλάκιο και πήδημα...

Να δούμε βέβαια και τα θέματα των 70 περιοδικών. Ελπίζω να μην είναι μόνο βοτανική και τέτοια. Να 'χει και ανθρώπινες επιστήμες. Επίσης λέει ότι αν το σύστημα δεν δουλέψει ικανοποιητικά για τα περιοδικά, επιφυλάσσονται να το πακετάρουν και πίσω στο σημερινό.


----------



## SBE (Jan 22, 2012)

Επειδή σαν φοιτήτρια γνώρισα και τα δυο συστήματα, τότε και τώρα, ναι, έχεις στη διάθεσή σου χωρίς να βγεις από το σπίτι σου ολάκερες βιβλιοθήκες αλλά...
α. δεν έχεις στη διάθεσή σου βιβλία παρά μόνο περιστασιακά, σε ορισμένα ζητήματα τα χρειάζεσαι όμως και πρέπει να πας στη βιβλιοθήκη ή να ζητήσεις να σου τα φέρουν. Δηλαδή δεν καταργείται τελείως το παραδοσιακό σύστημα. 
β. είναι πολύ, μα πολύ απαιτητικότερες οι εργασίες γιατί ξέρουν οι διδάσκοντες ότι βρίσκεις ευκολότερα πληροφορίες. Δεν αρκούν πέντε αναφορές σε μια εργασία των δύο χιλιάδων λέξεων. Από είκοσι και άνω.


----------



## nickel (Apr 25, 2012)

Από το in.gr:
http://news.in.gr/science-technology/article/?aid=1231193007

*Το Χάρβαρντ κόβει τις συνδρομές σε επιστημονικές εκδόσεις*

Το κόστος των συνδρομών για τις επιστημονικές εκδόσεις είναι εξωφρενικό, κρίνει το Πανεπιστήμιο Χάρβαρντ στη Μασαχουσέτη, το οποίο καλεί τώρα τους φοιτητές του να δημοσιεύουν τις εργασίες τους μόνο σε επιθεωρήσεις ελεύθερης πρόσβασης. Θεωρεί μάλιστα ότι κι άλλα ακαδημαϊκά ιδρύματα θα ακολουθήσουν τώρα το παράδειγμά του.

Σύμφωνα με ανακοίνωση της βιβλιοθήκης του Χάρβαρντ προς το διδακτικό και ερευνητικό προσωπικό του, που αριθμεί περί τα 2.100 άτομα, το ζήτημα έπρεπε να ρυθμιστεί άμεσα, καθώς το πανεπιστήμιο δεν δύναται πια να πληρώνει τα 3,5 εκατ. δολάρια που στοιχίζουν κάθε χρόνο οι συνδρομές.

Η κίνηση του Χάρβαρντ, ενός από τα πλέον πλούσια πανεπιστήμια στον κόσμο, αναμένεται να προκαλέσει συζητήσεις γύρω από το κόστος της πρόσβασης στην ακαδημαϊκή έρευνα, η οποία συνήθως επιβαρύνει τους φορολογούμενους.

Στην αγορά επιστημονικών εκδόσεων κυριαρχούν σήμερα δύο μεγάλοι εκδοτικοί οίκοι, η ολλανδική Elsevier και η γερμανική Springer.

Όπως αναφέρει το Χάρβαρντ, οι μεγάλοι εκδοτικοί οίκοι έχουν δημιουργήσει μία «αβάσταχτη κατάσταση» για το πανεπιστήμιο καθιστώντας τη ακαδημαϊκή συνεργασία «μη διατηρήσιμη οικονομικά» και «ακαδημαϊκά απαγορευτική», ενώ οι ίδιοι βγάζουν πάνω από 35% κέρδος.

Οι τιμές για την ηλεκτρονική συνδρομή στις εκδόσεις των δύο μεγάλων αυξήθηκαν κατά 145% τα τελευταία έξι χρόνια, ενώ ορισμένες επιθεωρήσεις κοστίζουν μέχρι και 40.000 δολάρια το χρόνο.

«Ελπίζω ότι και άλλα πανεπιστήμια θα ακολουθήσουν το παράδειγμά μας. Όλοι αντιμετωπίζουμε το ίδιο παράδοξο. Εμείς κάνουμε την έρευνα, γράφουμε τις δημοσιεύσεις, ελέγχουμε άλλες δημοσιεύσεις ερευνητών, είμαστε σε εκδοτικές επιτροπές και όλα αυτά δωρεάν [...] Και μετά αγοράζουμε τα αποτελέσματα της δικής μας εργασίας σε εξωφρενικές τιμές» δήλωσε στην εφημερίδα Guardian, ο διευθυντής της βιβλιοθήκης του Χάρβαρντ Ρόμπερτ Ντάρντον.

«Μακροπρόθεσμα, η απάντηση θα είναι η ελεύθερη πρόσβαση στις επιστημονικές επιθεωρήσεις αλλά χρειάζεται ενορχηστρωμένη προσπάθεια για να επιτύχουμε αυτόν τον στόχο» είπε.


----------



## Costas (Apr 25, 2012)

Το κίνημα της πατάτας χτυπάει τα μονοπώλια! :)


----------



## pidyo (Apr 28, 2012)

To πρωτότυπο μιλά για τα μέλη ΔΕΠ (faculty members) και όχι τους φοιτητές. 

Εκτός από την απλή σύσταση του Χάρβαρντ, γίνονται και άλλα οργανωμένα μποϊκοτάζ των μεγαθηρίων που λυμαίνονται την αγορά των επιστημονικών περιοδικών. Ίσως όμως τα νερά θα τα ταράξουν ακόμη περισσότερο οι όλο και αυστηρότερες διατάξεις της ΕΕ περί δημοσιεύσεων ανοικτής πρόσβασης όταν ο ερευνητής έχει λάβει χρηματοδότηση από ευρωπαϊκά προγράμματα. Elsevier και Springer ή θα αλλάξουν την (αυτοκαταστροφική και κοντόθωρη) τιμολογιακή πολιτική τους ή θα διαλυθούν στα εξ ων συνετέθησαν.


----------



## SBE (Apr 28, 2012)

Μα έτσι κι αλλιώς αν αλλάξουν την τιμολογιακή πολιτική τους θα διαλυθούν. 

Αυτό που με ενοχλεί είναι το ότι απαγορεύουν τη δημοσίευση των άρθρων στις ιστοσελίδες των συγγραφέων. Αν δηλαδή εγώ γράψω κάτι και δημοσιευτεί, δεν μπορώ μετά να το αναδημοσιεύσω ελεύθερα στις σελίδες του εργαστηρίου μου. Αντιλαμβάνομαι μεν τα ζητήματα κοπυράιτ, αλλά παλιά ο συγγραφέας έπαιρνε κι ένα κουτί αντίτυπα να τα διαθέσει όπως θέλει.


----------



## pidyo (Apr 28, 2012)

Η συνήθης πλέον μεσοβέζικη λύση είναι τα preprints και, κυρίως, τα postprints (πώς το λέμε αυτό στα ελληνικά; ).


----------



## nickel (Apr 28, 2012)

Πώς υλοποιείται η Ανοικτή Πρόσβαση

Υπάρχουν δυο τρόποι με τους οποίους υλοποιείται η Ανοικτή Πρόσβαση: τα καταθετήρια ανοιχτής πρόσβασης (πράσινος δρόμος) και τα περιοδικά ανοιχτής πρόσβασης (χρυσός δρόμος).

Καταθετήρια Ανοικτής Πρόσβασης [open-access repositories]: Οι συγγραφείς καταθέτουν μόνοι τους (self-archiving, αυτοαρχειοθέτηση) τις εργασίες του σε ένα καταθετήριο ανοικτής πρόσβασης. Οι εργασίες αυτές μπορεί να είναι προδημοσιεύσεις (preprints), αξιολογούμενες μεταδημοσιεύσεις (postprints), τεχνικές αναφορές (technical reports), στατιστικά δεδομένα ερευνών, κ.ά.

Η αυτοαρχειοθέτηση ολοκληρώνεται χωρίς ο συγγραφέας να λάβει έγκριση από κάποιον. Σήμερα οι περισσότεροι εκδότες επιστημονικών περιοδικών επιτρέπουν στους συγγραφείς να καταθέτουν τις δημοσιεύσεις τους (preprints ή postprints) στα καταθετήρια των οργανισμών με τους οποίους έχουν κάποια σχέση εργασίας ή συνεργασίας (affiliation).

[...]

Περιοδικά Ανοικτής Πρόσβασης: Οι συγγραφείς κανονικά καταθέτουν τις εργασίες τους στο περιοδικό αναμένοντας την αποδοχή και την αξιολόγησή τους από συναδέλφους (peer-review). Με την ολοκλήρωση της διαδικασίας αξιολόγησης οι εργασίες δημοσιεύονται σε ένα τεύχος του περιοδικού και είναι ελεύθερα διαθέσιμες μέσω διαδικτύου. Ένα πολύ γνωστό ευρετήριο περιοδικών ανοικτής πρόσβασης είναι το Directory of Open Access Journals - DOAJ. 
http://www.lib.auth.gr/index.php/el/open-access


----------



## nickel (May 4, 2012)

*Ο ιδρυτής της Wikipedia, σύμβουλος της βρετανικής κυβέρνησης για την επιστήμη*

Λονδίνο
Η βρετανική κυβέρνηση διόρισε τον Τζίμι Ουέιλς, ιδρυτή της Wikipedia, ως άμισθο σύμβουλο που θα βοηθήσει στο να γίνει πιο εύκολη -και φθηνή- η πρόσβαση στις επιστημονικές δημοσιεύσεις.

Τον διορισμό του Ουέιλς ανακοίνωσε στο συνέδριο της Ένωσης Εκδοτών ο Βρετανός υπουργός Επιστήμης Ντέιβιντ Ουίλετς, ο οποίος είναι ένθερμος υποστηρικτής των επιθεωρήσεων «ανοιχτής πρόσβασης», στις οποίες οι επιστήμονες έχουν δωρεάν πρόσβαση.

Οι λιγοστοί εκδοτικοί οίκοι που ελέγχουν σήμερα τις επιστημονικές δημοσιεύσεις χρεώνουν μεγάλα ποσά στους συνδρομητές τους, ακόμα και όταν πρόκειται για έρευνες που έχουν πληρωθεί με χρήματα των φορολογούμενων.

Παρουσιάζοντας τη νέα βρετανική πολιτική για την επιστήμη, ο Ουίλετς δήλωσε το Δεκέμβριο ότι οι έρευνες που πληρώνουν οι Βρετανοί φορολογούμενοι θα πρέπει να γίνουν ελεύθερα διαθέσιμες το ταχύτερο δυνατόν.

Απευθυνόμενος στους εκδότες που συμμετείχαν στο συνέδριο, ο Ουίλετς τούς συμβούλευσε ότι «το να προσπαθήσουν να διατηρήσουν το παλιό μοντέλο [των συνδρομών] είναι μάχη σε λάθος πόλεμο». Τόνισε, πάντως, ότι οι εκδότες μπορούν να διατηρήσουν την οικονομική τους βιωσιμότητα χρεώνοντας τους επιστήμονες για τις δημοσιεύσεις τους, αντί να χρεώνουν τους αναγνώστες.

Σε πρώτη φάση, αναφέρει ο δικτυακός τόπος του Science, ο Τζίμι Ουέιλς θα βοηθήσει στη δημιουργία μιας ανοιχτής βάσης δεδομένων, μέσω της οποίας οι χρήστες θα έχουν πρόσβαση σε επιστημονικές δημοσιεύσεις αλλά και στις πηγές χρηματοδότησης των ερευνών. Η βάση αυτή θα μπορούσε μεταξύ άλλων να βοηθήσει τις επιχειρήσεις να εντοπίσουν ερευνητές με τους οποίους μπορούν να συνεργαστούν.

Σε επόμενη φάση, ο Ουέιλς θα συνδράμει στη δημιουργία νέων συστημάτων δημοσίευσης, βασισμένων στην αρχή της ανοιχτής πρόσβασης.
http://news.in.gr/science-technology/article/?aid=1231194184


http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-17921442


----------



## Costas (Nov 8, 2012)

Μια νέα πλατφόρμα (δεν έχει ακόμα στηθεί), το Knowledge Unlatched.


----------



## Costas (Nov 7, 2015)

nickel said:


> Υπέροχη είδηση. «JStor says it has been turning people away from seeing an article 150 million times a year». Μερικές εκατοντάδες είμαι εγώ. Αλλά ο χακεράς το παράκανε: «One such activist, Aaron Swartz, was indicted last summer for exploiting MIT's JStor subscription to download 4.8 million articles from the archive». (Το κατηγορητήριο έχει πολλή πλάκα.)


Μας ξέφυγε να βάλουμε εδώ κάτι για το παλληκάρι, στη μνήμη του.

Αυτό το sci-hub μάλλον το έφαγε το μαύρο σκοτάδι (της ζητάει το Elsevier κάτι εκατομμύρια):
https://torrentfreak.com/images/sci-hub-reply.pdf

Payment of 32 dollars is just insane when you need to skim or read tens or hundreds of these papers to do research. (...) Ι would also like to mention that Elsevier is not a creator of these papers. All papers on their website are written by researchers, and researchers do not receive money from what Elsevier collects. That is very different from music or movie industry, where creators receive money from each copy sold. But economics of research papers is very different. Authors of these papers do not receive money. Why would they send their work to Elsevier then? They feel pressured to do this, because Elsevier is an owner of so-called "high-impact" journals. If a researcher wants to be recognized, make a career –-he or she needs to have publications in such journals.


----------



## Costas (Nov 7, 2015)

Αποχώρηση της συντακτικής επιτροπής του Lingua και μποϊκοτάζ του Elsevier. (γαλλικά)


----------



## daeman (Nov 7, 2015)

Costas said:


> Μας ξέφυγε να βάλουμε εδώ κάτι για το παλληκάρι, στη μνήμη του.
> ...



Ίσως επειδή το συζητήσαμε στα Εφήμερα στις 13-1-2013, την επομένη της αυτοκτονίας του. Δεν πειράζει όμως να τα αντιγράψω κι εδώ:



Costas said:


> Και τελικά, τι έκανε; τα δημοσίεψε; (lifo) Πάντως, κρίμα το παιδί...





daeman said:


> Costas said:
> 
> 
> > Και τελικά, τι έκανε; τα δημοσίεψε; (lifo) Πάντως, κρίμα το παιδί...
> ...





Costas said:


> Μάλιστα· τελικά τα επέστρεψε, δηλαδή. Τι να πεις; βαριά αρρώστια η κατάθλιψη.





SBE said:


> Ναι, αλλά όπως είπα το είδα χτες σαν σχόλιο στην είδηση της αυτοκτονίας του άλλου και σκέφτηκα ότι είναι σχετικό σχόλιο. Γιατί η κατάθλιψη είναι μεν ό,τι είπε ο Κώστας πιο πάνω, αλλά παίζουν το ρόλο τους και εξωγενείς παράγοντες, όπως π.χ. η απειλή να βρεθείς έστω και μια μέρα σε αμερικανική φυλακή.





Costas said:


> Φυσικά. Ορίστε ένα δικό του μανιφέστο, μια ομιλία του για τον αγώνα εναντίον του PIPA/SOPA, και δύο νεκρολογίες/καταγγελίες από δύο φίλους του (ο ένας συγγραφέας και ο άλλος δικηγόρος) [1][2]. Τέλος, η ανακοίνωση του JSTOR. Τα βρήκα σαν λινκ στο άρθρο της ΝΥΤ (παρότι και οι δύο κριτικάρουν δύο διατυπώσεις της εφημερίδας). Ο δικηγόρος κατηγορεί και το MIT, ότι σε αντίθεση με το JSTOR δεν αποθάρρυνε την κα. εισαγγελέα να προσπαθήσει να του πάρει το σκαλπ. Γι' αυτό και το ΜΙΤ, όπως λέει το άρθρο της ΝΥΤ, διέταξε...."ΕΔΕ" για να δει μήπως έφταιξε σε κάτι στην όλη υπόθεση, με την τροπή που αυτή πήρε.





drsiebenmal said:


> Σχετικό: My Aaron Swartz, whom I loved (Quinn Norton on Aaron Swartz)





Costas said:


> Θλιβερό αυτό το: I told him, time and again, that this was his 20s. It would be better in his 30s. Just wait. Please, just hold on. Βέβαια, αν φοβάσαι ότι θα 'σαι φυλακή για τα επόμενα 50 (!) χρόνια...





bernardina said:


> Aaron Swartz Faced A More Severe Prison Term Than Killers, Slave Dealers And Bank Robbers
> 
> 
> On Friday, Internet pioneer and open information activist Aaron Swartz took his own life at the age of 26. At the time of his death, Swartz was under indictment for logging into JSTOR, a database of scholarly articles, and rapidly downloading those articles with the intent to make them public. If Swartz had lived to be convicted of the charges against him, he faced 50 years or more in a federal prison.
> ...


----------

